# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  feeding adults - how many times a week?

## arianwin

My two african clawed frogs are about 1 and half years old. And I used to feed them every other day. However one of them refuses to eat. He has no signs of illness and isnt that much smaller than the other. Im wondering if it because im feeding them too much? 
How long would you leave feeding for adult clawed frogs? The other one eats perfectly every time I feed him without fail (frozen foods) the other does not, he only feeds on occasion! 
Any advice/help would be wonderful!

----------


## Michael

> My two african clawed frogs are about 1 and half years old. And I used to feed them every other day. However one of them refuses to eat. He has no signs of illness and isnt that much smaller than the other. Im wondering if it because im feeding them too much? 
> How long would you leave feeding for adult clawed frogs? The other one eats perfectly every time I feed him without fail (frozen foods) the other does not, he only feeds on occasion! 
> Any advice/help would be wonderful!


I had a frog that for a few months just was not interested in eating but she went back to normal. I think it is normal, so I wouldn't worry so long as your frog does not become lethargic and begins to lose a lot of weight.

As far as feeding, I feed my female frogs 2 large nightcrawlers per week. My male (whom is quite small compared to the females) gets 1/2 a nightcrawler twice a week. I will give my frogs reptomin here and there, no real rhyme or reason though, just when I feel like it.

----------

